# Mr. Gary Ronemus?



## JasonASmith (Jul 16, 2006)

Hello folks,
I have made the decision to start in Kenpo in October...
Mr. Gary Ronemus is the instructor/owner in my area...
I have met him, and I think that he is a great man and teacher...
Does anyone have any experience with Mr. Ronemus? I know the basics about him(belt rank, who he trained with, etc.), but does anyone have any more info on the man?
I guess that you could call this snooping...I call it being prepared...
(Many) more questions to follow...


----------



## True2Kenpo (Jul 16, 2006)

JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Hello folks,
> I have made the decision to start in Kenpo in October...
> Mr. Gary Ronemus is the instructor/owner in my area...
> I have met him, and I think that he is a great man and teacher...
> ...


 
Mr. Smith,

Good morning sir.  I hope this message finds you well.

I would 150% encourage you to enroll as a student under Mr. Gary Ronemus.  He is a very knowledgeable instructor in the Kenpo System and he runs a great school!

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer


----------



## JasonASmith (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank You sir, and that message DID find me well(but tired-2 12 hour shifts at work )..
I am very excited to get to this...


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have no personal experience with Mr. Ronemus, but his website has a lot of great spoofery and Kenpo stuff.  Anyone who can do a video about a knife defense gone wrong that is extremely funny is OK in my books.

Good luck on your journey and welcome to the MT


----------

